# I'm back girls



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Just come back from IVF consultation - taken this from another post I just did...............

_Well we are back - only in there for about 1.5 hours! Fab consultant  Had another USS. Here's the deal.................

One ovary is free of cysts now , and 3 fluid filled sacks on right ovary , apparently no sign of PCO now , uterus looks normal, and no hydrosalphinx. Bloods were ok apart from Progesterone which was 4 so I'm not ovulating!, having another blood test to b done on Day 21. DH is completely fine.

In September I am going to have a laproscopy, then will see about another set of Clomid but this time monitored fully 6 months, then possible IUI for 3 months and put on the waiting list for IVF (which is only a year from pretty much now)!

So pretty good, some things I was amazed at and some that brought tears to my eyes! But seems like for the next 1 to 2 things will be moving well and positively_

So I'll be going back onto Clomid soon and fully monitored this time.

I'm back girls.


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Welcome back Mrs Nikki, wishing you lots of luck


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

DH's faced dropped when cons said Clomid - "back to you being a psycho then" is what he said after!


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Think I'm going to make my DH read this board so he has a better appreciation of the trials and tribulations we go through.

Being on Clomid really should entitle us to some compensatory benefits - like having tea brought to us in bed every morning and a supply of crockery to smash when ever we feel like it.

I don't think my DH is sufficiently grateful yet for all I am enduring to continue his genetic line


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Welcome back Mrs Nikki  It hasnt been the same without you   

and everything sounds really promising.    

Love Sal x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Definately do hun, I often point things out to my DH that fellow Clomid girls were going through.


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Welcome back!!!  I will be an honorary clomid chick soon, about to finish my 6 months.  I will stick around on these boards though!
strawbs xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Lets just hope your last lot of Clomid works sweetie


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls 

Welcome back Nikki 

Nice to see you back with us xxxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Rather you than me chuck  

Good luck 

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

welcome back Mrs Nikki have missed you hun    good news glad things are moving forward , bad luck on DH with you going back on clomid though   

BTW we have our kittens 'freddie and milton' now and bowie loves them to bits!!!   how are your cats doing?


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Awwwwwww so gla dyou have more cats Sarah  All mine are doing great now, all getting on well, must post a photo of Misha up - she is just so funny - crabby woman 

I see you are having acupuncture hun - hows that going as I want to start.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Its great Nikki I throughly recommend it!!!  I am ovulating unmedicated and have a 34 day ish cycle where as before clomid I hardly ever ov'd   apart from that I generally feel more relaxed and calm with it so might be worth having when you start clomid   

DH starting it today too to see if it will help his  

Hugs

Sarah


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

tHINK i DEF WILL THEN CAUSE DON'T WANT PSYCHO CLOMID ME TO COM EBACK AGAIN!


----------

